# Frank E. Petersen, First Black General in Marines, Dies at 83



## syscom3 (Sep 2, 2015)

A salute to him. For being a trailblazer.

"Frank E. Petersen Jr., who suffered bruising racial indignities as a military enlistee in the 1950s and was even arrested at an officers’ club on suspicion of impersonating a lieutenant, but who endured to become the first black aviator and the first black general in the Marine Corps, died on Tuesday at his home in Stevensville, Md., near Annapolis. He was 83."

http://www.nytimes.com/2015/08/27/u...black-general-in-marines-dies-at-83.html?_r=0


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 2, 2015)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 2, 2015)

RIP


----------

